# how to watch mondays xc in evening?



## pipper (28 July 2012)

how can i record the afternoons eventing to watch in the evening - its says i cant record interactive! will it be repeated anywhere?


----------



## starryeyed (28 July 2012)

I've got everything crossed it'll be on iplayer as I'm going to miss it too and it's the bit I want to see most!


----------



## pipper (28 July 2012)

dooh!! ive gone onto the 'normal' channels and it records!!! Panic over x


----------



## trottingon (28 July 2012)

It starts on bbc1 then moves to bbc2 then bbc3 I think from memory?


----------

